
Should I Spend $1k on a Smartphone? - praveenscience
https://www.wired.com/story/should-i-spend-1000-on-a-smartphone/
======
xtiansimon
The question I find fascinating is whether we should spend $100 for a hard
case to protect our $1000 smart phone. I bought an Otter case for my current
iPhone, and it's saved my phone 6 times from a fall of 3 feet or more (I know,
because I scratch a tick mark into the case each time).

The comment I get most often is how bulky my phone is with the case. It's a
tradeoff.

A lot of damage could be avoided with a lanyard, but none of the iPhones have
lanyard holes. Nearly all early cell/mobile phones, and small audio devices
had this feature. Cameras have had straps and lanyard holes for years. Why not
the iPhone??

